# Bisping: 'If he takes me down I will submit him"



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/1/18/2716698/ufc-fox-2-chael-sonnen-vs-michael-bisping-submission-mma



> Michael Bisping may have caught one of the biggest breaks of his mixed martial arts (MMA) career when Mark Munoz was forced to bow out of his match-up against Chael Sonnen, which was slated to be the co-main event of UFC on Fox 2 on Jan. 28, 2012.
> 
> With the opportunity to get a chance to fight 185-pound champion Anderson Silva on the line, the British brawler gladly accepted the offer to step in as replacement to face Sonnen in what will be an Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) middleweight number one contender's match.
> 
> ...


I think Bisping is trying to scare Sonnen away from takedowns, but I don't think it will work and I have a hard time seeing him getting the sub.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If Sonnen takes Bisping down I think it's going to be Sonnen doing the submitting.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like whistling as he walks passed the grave yard to me.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

If Bisping beats Sonnen via triangle I think the whole mma world/forums may just explode.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

well if we did take bisping serious with this statement, I guess one could say he has been training for mia who has the sickest subs in 185, so maybe his bjj game has gone up a lot... that being said, i think sonnen would sub him 1st just due to his control, he has subs open it's just a matter of taking them


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

First off...ROFLZ!!! Second, I actually think it could happen and if it did I would be ROFLZ even harder. This fight cracks me up. 

Two of the biggest loud mouths duking it out in the Octagon. Bisping fights much better when he's mad. I thought Jorge Rivera would be able to TKO him, but he got dominated pretty badly even though he took an illegal knee. Mayhem Miller was a joke. 

If Rashad couldn't keep Bisping down or Hamill then I think he has a good chance. Hope this fight is five rounds though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Sounds like whistling as he walks passed the grave yard to me.


Yeah, I seem to recall Bisping saying that he'd see Hendo's right hand coming, and that he'd never connect with it. Hmmmm...how'd that one work out again? :laugh:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> If Rashad couldn't keep Bisping down or Hamill then I think he has a good chance. Hope this fight is five rounds though.


Neither one are as aggressive or as controlling or as active as Sonnen. Hes so much better of an MMA wrestler than either of the two.

I dont think Bisping will be focused enough to fling out sub attempts as hes being smothered, blanketed, and pounded on each round. I think he'll let his frustration get the best of him and either do something stupid and illegal or make a critical mistake that gets himself TKO'd or subbed. Bisping is just not a composed fighter


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Sonnen has bad submission defence and we know Bisping is excellent at preparing himself for a fight, he'll usually always do the right things and have the right game plan, i think he's one of the best for it. (not saying he's one of the best fighters but i certainly think he's a very intelligent one.) Rolling w/guys like Shields, he's probably picked up a few tricks, it's certainly a possibility. WAR BISPING btw.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Neither one are as aggressive or as controlling or as active as Sonnen. Hes so much better of an MMA wrestler than either of the two.
> 
> I dont think Bisping will be focused enough to fling out sub attempts as hes being smothered, blanketed, and pounded on each round. I think he'll let his *frustration get the best of him and either do something stupid* and illegal or make a critical mistake that gets himself TKO'd or subbed. Bisping is just not a composed fighter


I'll be loling if he knees Chael in the gonads. Both of these fighters crack me up. Chael is deliberate in his oral delivery. Bisping just spouts out random comments. 

I'm rooting for Bisping cuz I really want to see him vs Anderson Silva, but if Chael wins like he should then we all know how big that rematch will be. 

I can see Bisping pulling off an upset though if he sticks and moves.

Denis Kang had Bisping in his guard after rocking him. Bisping can hold his own on the ground. Again if he subs Chael I will be lolz...so hard!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

tap nap or snap said:


> well if we did take bisping serious with this statement, I guess one could say he has been training for mia who has the sickest subs in 185, so maybe his bjj game has gone up a lot... that being said, i think sonnen would sub him 1st just due to his control, he has subs open it's just a matter of taking them


You make a good argument, but I find it more likely that he would be focusing on sub defense rather than offense when preparing for Maia. He is clearly delusional if he thinks he was going to sub Maia. So I can see why Sonnen would have a hard time subbing Bisping based on that argument.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think Bisping armbaring Sonnen would be out of the question.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess some people consistently need the reminder that Bisping, whilst good, cannot hang with the top tier fighters. I know, I know... a win isn't out of the question. Just like with Henderson. Just like with Silva. Etc.

After Chael dominates Sir Michael next week, will the British dandies cease with the 'Michael Bisping is a top MW' chatter?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

We know Bisping can hang with BJJ black belts on the ground, his fight with Kang proved that. But so far his guard has been mostly defensive ... he doesn't have a single submission win in the UFC.

I think it's more likely that Bisping uses his sweeps, butterflies and defensive guard to try to keep the fight on the feet as much as possible. It's not out of the question that he submits Sonnen, but seems very unlikely. 

Either way much more excited for this fight than the Munoz fight.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I guess some people consistently need the reminder that Bisping, whilst good, cannot hang with the top tier fighters. I know, I know... a win isn't out of the question. Just like with Henderson. Just like with Silva. Etc.
> 
> After Chael dominates Sir Michael next week, will the British dandies cease with the 'Michael Bisping is a top MW' chatter?


no one is saying he's a top MW fighter, he's been given a few chances to fight strong opponents but they've come out on top as they are strong opponents. but he's been getting better and he's looking a lot better than he use to, he was always an exciting fighter but now he looks a lot more confident w/his boxing and he's training w/the likes of Shield (who can only do wonders for Bisping's ground game). w/the correct game plan, and Bisping will have it, i believe he can pull off a win or certainly hang in there. it would have to be a bad defeat to change my opinion here on this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Chael Sonnen doesn't hand Michael Bisping his single most dominant loss to date, I will leave MMAF forever.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dean Lidster and Shields are the perfect training partners for a sonnen fight. Very lucky for him that he was training with them already before the fights changed. I think Bisping can win if he sticks and moves well and keeps active off his back when he gets taken down. a sub is never out of the question in a fight against sonnen.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Chael Sonnen doesn't hand Michael Bisping his single most dominant loss to date, I will leave MMAF forever.


Dan Henderson.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Chael Sonnen doesn't hand Michael Bisping his single most dominant loss to date, I will leave MMAF forever.


:laugh:

nice


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Dan Henderson.


...who was arguably losing that fight til he knocked Bisping out.


Just sayin :thumbsup:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I guess some people consistently need the reminder that Bisping, whilst good, cannot hang with the top tier fighters. I know, I know... a win isn't out of the question. Just like with Henderson. Just like with Silva. Etc.
> 
> After Chael dominates Sir Michael next week, will the British dandies cease with the 'Michael Bisping is a top MW' chatter?


He IS a top 10 MW... how exactly would losing to the #2 MW change any of that? IMO I see Bisping getting schooled in all aspects of this fight, but I'll be hoping for a win anyways. Was much more confident for Bisping vs Maia.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Anybody with good grappling has a shot really good shot and submitting Chael. That's the best way to take him out. I really don't know how good his BJJ is...I know he is not as good as Anderson Silva on his back..But Silva still pulled it off with a broken rib, so you never know...


But I always felt Siva was a bad matchup for chael when Healthy and Chael not cheating or at least caught cheating..lol...Due to Andersons long legs and the ablity to slap on the triangle.

I don't know if Bisping can do this


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> You make a good argument, but I find it more likely that he would be focusing on sub defense rather than offense when preparing for Maia. He is clearly delusional if he thinks he was going to sub Maia. So I can see why Sonnen would have a hard time subbing Bisping based on that argument.


Before you can really have top sub defense you need to understand sub offense and the best way you do that is rolling.

I think working off your back is asking to lose rounds, if bisping went in with a sprawl and brawl plan I think he would do better. He could catch a sub but it wont be that easy. 

With bispings strategy ill take sonnen ftw.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

First of all, Sonnen wins this fight 9 out of 10 times. With that being said however, Bisping's BJJ has always been greatly underrated. He has some of the very best guard work at 185 making it extremely hard to make any passes on him. Also, like I've mentioned before, you have got to believe that Bisping's training for Maia was heavily geared towards his TDD and BJJ which is a perfect transition for fighting a guy like Chael. I still don't see that submission coming though.

I honestly believe Chael really changed his whole attitude towards submission defense, which although he always trained, always took a backseat to his boxing and wrestling. Now he's been seen working his BJJ in areas such as LA's 10th planet fitness with Eddie Bravo. I consider him one of the hardest working mixed martial artists in the UFC today up there with guys like GSP. Don't be surprised with that work ethic and dedication if Chael becomes one of the hardest guys in MMA to submit.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I think this fight is a lot closer than some people realise..

Still, Sonnen UD.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Chael Sonnen doesn't hand Michael Bisping his single most dominant loss to date, I will leave MMAF forever.


Considerning how high that bar has been set (Hendo's massive one-punch KO of Bisping), Sonnen will either need to leave with an appendage, or knock Bisping out twice in the same fight.

Best of luck though; we don't want to lose you.

.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If Chael Sonnen doesn't hand Michael Bisping his single most dominant loss to date, I will leave MMAF forever.


Sir that is not possible.













I would love to see bisping laid out, eyes blank and snoring as the ref pulls chael off of him... But I don't see it happening


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

We know Chael can't hurt Bisping, his only chance at winning the fight is to blanket him to a UD.
So, whether the fight is on the feet or on the ground the only one with a chance of finishing the other is Bisping and that makes things a lot more interesting.
Anyway, for you chael nuthugers here it is his walkout shirt...









Source


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to ask this so thought I'd use this thread. 

Dose anyone happen to know if there will be a countdown show for Fox 2.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

:happy02:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

AmdM said:


> We know Chael can't hurt Bisping, his only chance at winning the fight is to blanket him to a UD.
> So, whether the fight is on the feet or on the ground the only one with a chance of finishing the other is Bisping and that makes things a lot more interesting.
> Anyway, for you chael nuthugers here it is his walkout shirt...
> 
> ...



That's a sick shirt...Even though i don't support Chael


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

"I may not have a black belt, but I consider myself a black belt." - Bisping

Me too, I've never trained in BJJ, but I'm pretty much a black belt. I subbed a bunch of guys last week, so yeah. At least black belt, maybe even gold belt level.

Sonnen by Unanimous Decision


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> He IS a top 10 MW... how exactly would losing to the #2 MW change any of that? IMO I see Bisping getting schooled in all aspects of this fight, but I'll be hoping for a win anyways. Was much more confident for Bisping vs Maia.


Come on... come oooooooon! Heck, I said the man was good, and truth be told, I'd even consider him a top ten MW. That said... I used the words 'TOP middleweight'... as in, Michael Bisping is not a contender. I believe he's a solid fighter, and I've even admitted to liking him more and more as of late. But he's no where near a title shot, and I don't ever see him making it that far. Granted, lesser fighters than him have made it (Leites), so I suppose my arguments hold little weight in an organization where plenty of bums have been granted title shots (Hardy). Not that Mike is a bum... I, personally, just don't see him as any sort of threat to the Sonnens, Belforts, Silvas, and even Okamis and Belchers of the division.

As for my 'most dominant loss' remark... while I consider Hendo's H-Bomb a devastating loss, I mean dominance in the sense of a 15 minute ass pounding, whereby Bisping leaves the cage having been robbed of his heart and soul. Different type of loss than getting completely KOed within the matter of a millisecond. How about this then...

If Chael Sonnen loses to Michael Bisping, I will leave MMAF forever.

_**exits thread**_

Joe Rogan: Canadian Psycho, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

If Bisping doesnt get his cardio where it was prior to the Miller fight i give it to Sonnen, if the fight goes the Distance Sonnen may have the advantage via blanket attack, Sonnens striking isnt as Good as Bispings neither is his Jits. If Bisping actually engages and sits on his punches he could hurt Sonnen and take advantage.
Its going to be close.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Come on... come oooooooon! Heck, I said the man was good, and truth be told, I'd even consider him a top ten MW. That said... I used the words 'TOP middleweight'... as in, Michael Bisping is not a contender. I believe he's a solid fighter, and I've even admitted to liking him more and more as of late. But he's no where near a title shot, and I don't ever see him making it that far. Granted, lesser fighters than him have made it (Leites), so I suppose my arguments hold little weight in an organization where plenty of bums have been granted title shots (Hardy). Not that Mike is a bum... I, personally, just don't see him as any sort of threat to the Sonnens, Belforts, Silvas, and even Okamis and Belchers of the division.
> 
> As for my 'most dominant loss' remark... while I consider Hendo's H-Bomb a devastating loss, I mean dominance in the sense of a 15 minute ass pounding, whereby Bisping leaves the cage having been robbed of his heart and soul. Different type of loss than getting completely KOed within the matter of a millisecond. How about this then...
> 
> ...


I wonder what does one thing have to do with the other? :confused02:


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

If Bisping triangles Chael in this one I'd say he should just pack it in. My gut tells me if Chael is on top Bisping isn't gonna be submitting me.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

"If" he takes you down?

Don't you mean "When"?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the same guy who was submitted twice by Jeremy Horn, submitted by Forrest when he was like a purple belt or a blue belt, submitted by Trevor Prangley of all people.


Totally not out of the question if Bisping could catch him with something.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This is the same guy who was submitted twice by Jeremy Horn, submitted by Forrest when he was like a purple belt or a blue belt, submitted by Trevor Prangley of all people.
> 
> 
> Totally not out of the question if Bisping could catch him with something.


i made a similar argument when he fought Stann but, Chael didn't look like that same guy at all.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> i made a similar argument when he fought Stann but, Chael didn't look like that same guy at all.


I don't think Stann even knows what bjj is.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I feel dirty rooting for Sonnen...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I feel dirty rooting for Sonnen...


Funny, I feel dirty rooting for Bisping.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

If Bisping wins, one of Anderson's final fights will be a cakewalk? Ehhhh...


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

if bisping beats sonnen period this whole forum will explode..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This is the same guy who was submitted twice by Jeremy Horn, submitted by Forrest when he was like a purple belt or a blue belt, submitted by Trevor Prangley of all people.
> 
> 
> Totally not out of the question if Bisping could catch him with something.


Yeah, because, you know... fighters don't evolve. 

And before anyone says squat, the man's recent submission losses come at the hands of Demian Maia and Anderson Silva... think on that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

dutch sauce said:


> if bisping beats sonnen period this whole forum will explode..


Why? :confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Because you touch yourself at night.


:thumbsup:

Hope you keep your word when Bisping pounds Sonnen's face in.

P.S. - That's a really childish move, but not really a surprise, is it?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Because you touch yourself at night.


You should look to find the "cool side of the pillow"



AmdM said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you keep your word when Bisping pounds Sonnen's face in.
> 
> P.S. - That's a really childish move, but not really a surprise, is it?


Hey, Sonnen fans thought the phrase "Anderson you completely suck!" was hilarious. Their minds are quite simple.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

tommydaone said:


> If Bisping beats Sonnen via triangle I think the whole mma world/forums may just explode.


Explode with laughter.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a win-win for the UFC.

They get their Sonnen vs. Silva 2 match and they wont lose the UK fans because losing to Sonnen isn't that bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You should look to find the "cool side of the pillow"
> 
> 
> Hey, Sonnen fans thought the phrase "Anderson you completely suck!" was hilarious. Their minds are quite simple.


The interview in its entirety was the masterpiece. No one line could work without the other. If it had actually stopped at 'you absolutely suck', you might have a point. But it didn't, and so you don't. Sorry, sport. 

As for the remainder of your sad attempt at an insult... don't you have some female posters to fight with?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, because, you know... fighters don't evolve.
> 
> And before anyone says squat, the man's recent submission losses come at the hands of Demian Maia and *Anderson Silva*... think on that.


You mean the guy with 4 submissions in his entire career, 2 of them arguably to strikes?

Oh.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You mean the guy with 4 submissions in his entire career, 2 of them arguably to strikes?
> 
> Oh.


In his defense, when does Anderson ever have the opportunity to submit people? He chooses to stand for obvious reasons and you never see his skills on the ground unless world class wrestlers take him down like Hendo or Chael... how'd those fights end again? He trains with some of the best on the ground and clearly shows off his BJJ skills whenever he has a chance. Give the man credit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hendo actually got punched in the head, pulled guard, got punched more, and gave up his neck.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Hendo actually got punched in the head, pulled guard, got punched more, and gave up his neck.


Who cares if it was set up by strikes? The fact is he choked out Dan Hendo Henderson.

Also, Silva has 6 submissions.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure Mike, you have quite the dangerous guard. You've submitted guys like..... uhhhhhhhhh.......oh wait Wikipedia tells me he subbed Ross Pointon (career record of 6-13) back in Cage Rage. 

Bisping has no submissions, what he does have is a very good defensive guard. That is all, though.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think it is totally out of the question for Chael to get subbed by anyone. The guy has shown on plenty of occasions that his sub defense is not on par with the rest of his game. His last fight with Stann didnt teach us anything new. Stann isnt a very good wrestler and he is still very green. If you think that fight was some kind of revelation of progress in Chaels ground game, you are mistaken. I think he will beat Bisping, but if he did end up getting subbed, I wouldnt be shocked at all and neither should anyone else be.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I don't think Stann even knows what bjj is.


That doesn't surprise me about you.










I believe that there fellow was a 2 time state highschool wrestling champ and Grapplers Quest and N.A.G.A champ.

Stann knows what all 3 letters stand for.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Plz someone photoshop a pic of Bisping pulling a gogoplata on Sonnen, I would myself but my PS skills are limited


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't wait for the verbal side of this fight.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i see bisping being humped to a decision, but wouldnt be surprised if he won

hes hard to catch in any way, shape or form

of course Dan did but that was only once. he may outpoint chael if he doesnt spend too much time on his back

should be a good un


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

That would be when not if.

Bisping should wear shades because he'll spend the whole fight staring at the lights on the ceiling.

If I remember correctly Bisping was going to KO Henderson too.

I suspect he'll have the same success submitting Sonnen.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I would lol if Bisping catches Chael in the triangle.


----------



## mmasouthfla (Jan 18, 2012)

Man Bisping in a smart guy! I wonder why Silva(who has better JJ) didn't think of that in the first four rounds.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> i made a similar argument when he fought Stann but, Chael didn't look like that same guy at all.


I saw a article that was about Chael training bjj now lol.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You mean the guy with 4 submissions in his entire career, 2 of them arguably to strikes?
> 
> Oh.


No, I mean the guy with 6 submission victories who trains under the Noguiera brothers. The guy who never really has to rely on submitting people due to his superior striking, but a man I think we can safely assume has solid BJJ nonetheless. That would be the guy I am referring to.

Though if you'd like to argue that being submitted by Anderson Silva is the equivalent of being tapped by Kimbo Slice, be my guest.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Come on... come oooooooon! Heck, I said the man was good, and truth be told, I'd even consider him a top ten MW. That said... I used the words 'TOP middleweight'... as in, Michael Bisping is not a contender. I believe he's a solid fighter, and I've even admitted to liking him more and more as of late. But he's no where near a title shot, and I don't ever see him making it that far. Granted, lesser fighters than him have made it (Leites), so I suppose my arguments hold little weight in an organization where plenty of bums have been granted title shots (Hardy). Not that Mike is a bum... I, personally, just don't see him as any sort of threat to the Sonnens, Belforts, Silvas, and even Okamis and Belchers of the division.
> 
> As for my 'most dominant loss' remark... while I consider Hendo's H-Bomb a devastating loss, I mean dominance in the sense of a 15 minute ass pounding, whereby Bisping leaves the cage having been robbed of his heart and soul. Different type of loss than getting completely KOed within the matter of a millisecond. How about this then...
> 
> ...


I'd remove Belcher from that list. A fight against Bisping could go either way, and I would pick Bisping to win. I guess Belcher just hasn't impressed me as much as he has most people and I'm not going to fall for the hype.

His win over Herman was controversial. At the end of the third round, Herman has him mounted and is blasting away with punches while Belcher is covering up waiting to be saved by the bell. Belcher then fights Kang and is losing up until he manages a guillotine choke out of nowhere and gets the win. He then loses to Akiyama by split decision, a fighter who had very little success in the UFC's middleweight division after that. He then beat Gouveia who isn't even in the UFC anymore, and isn't even successful in the lower circuits since being released. After that, Belcher goes on to beat Cote who hadn't looked that good since his injury against Silva. Cote lost against Lawlor right after that and isn't in the UFC anymore either. Belchers win over Macdonald was okay, but Macdonald isn't a top 10 middleweight and is inconsistent. Before all of these fights, Belcher had a poor run in the UFC losing to guys like Kendall Grove and Jason Day.

After considering all of this, throw in Belcher's situation before returning to the UFC, and I'm not sure why a lot of people treat him like a top middleweight who a top 10 guy like Bisping is "no threat" against. I'm not saying Belcher is a poor fighter now, but I would throw him in the top 10 pack, and not give him such an elite status. Sorry for the rant and I know it's off topic, but I notice his name is thrown around a lot. This wasn't an attack on you Canadian, I'm sure you were just using examples to what you were originally discussing.

That being said, I don't see Bisping submitting Sonnen, but stranger things have happened. He probably shouldn't have said anything, because if he has improved his BJJ a lot, it was better left a secret so he could potentially make Sonnen take his ground game lightly. If Sonnen hears about this, he will know what to watch out for thus making him even more difficult to submit. The element of surprise will be gone for Bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone remember last time Bisping called a fight?


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bisping is a good fighter, i wish people would put away the dislike for him as a person as it just clouds judgement.
Bisping has done pretty well for himself and has beaten some competent fighters.
Anyway to the issue that actually matters- the fight-
I think the fight will be the turning point for Bisping win or lose, he like all fighters will gain further insight and if he is brutally honest with himself find faults in his performance and seek a camp that wont kiss his backside.
I think this fight will be a very close one and would suggest after further consideration on my part that Sonnen just manages a victory through impressing Judges with control from top posistion with G'N'P, i have no doubt Bisping will have an incredibly active guard and attempt numerous subs, however i dont believe he will get the credit deserved from the Judges.
I will go on record:thumb02: and declare myself a fan of Bisping the fighter, Bisping as an Individual is another matter but i dont know him, train with him, have long term contact with him etc etc so who am i to Judge his out of the cage persona.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

In all this Chael deserves criticism for not training his sub-defense more. He's too proud and stupid to dedicate himself to it when it's clearly his only real weakness, I hope Bisping beats him so fighters realize you need to be well-rounded to win at this sport.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No, I mean the guy with 6 submission victories who trains under the Noguiera brothers. The guy who never really has to rely on submitting people due to his superior striking, but a man I think we can safely assume has solid BJJ nonetheless. That would be the guy I am referring to.
> 
> Though if you'd like to argue that being submitted by Anderson Silva is the equivalent of being tapped by Kimbo Slice, be my guest.


Somebody rep this man FFS!!


(I need to spread first :wink03: )


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Firstly, the idea of bisping beating sonnen is ridiculous, i know a fight can go 50-50, but i just can't see bisping winning this. 

Bisping does not have the ko power to knock chael out. Also his tdd is not good enough to stop chael from taking him down. Wrestlers such as hamil,evans did have success with bisping. Now where talking about the best wrestler in mma that gets into your face and put pressure on you for 25 mins. 

BTW is Bisping submission game even that good?


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> Firstly, the idea of bisping beating sonnen is ridiculous, i know a fight can go 50-50, but i just can't see bisping winning this.
> 
> Bisping does not have the ko power to knock chael out. Also his tdd is not good enough to stop chael from taking him down. Wrestlers such as hamil,evans did have success with bisping. Now where talking about the best wrestler in mma that gets into your face and put pressure on you for 25 mins.
> 
> BTW is Bisping submission game even that good?


You say Bisping has no chance without even knowing much about him, evident in your is his submission game even that good comment. 

You don't need KO power to beat someone standing up, hurting them enough so the ref steps in is enough, Bisping knows how to finish fights, he gets the job done. 

I personally give the edge to Sonnen but never underestimate Bisping. he's never 4/1, not in a million years. 



I asked this earlier in the thread but got no answer, dose anyone happen to know if this show will have a countdown show of any kind?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bisping is a quality gatekeeper, if he can keep the fight standing he might have a chance at a ud.

The only thing bisping subbing chael would tell us is something we already know, chael has horrible submission defense.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheCount said:


> You say Bisping has no chance without even knowing much about him, evident in your is his submission game even that good comment.
> 
> You don't need KO power to beat someone standing up, hurting them enough so the ref steps in is enough, Bisping knows how to finish fights, he gets the job done.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, but Dana will probably do some video blogs on UFC.com this next week to lead up to fight.

On topic: Bisping will not submit Sonnen. Lol.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I don't think so, but Dana will probably do some video blogs on UFC.com this next week to lead up to fight.
> 
> On topic: Bisping will not submit Sonnen. Lol.


That's a shame I enjoy the countdown shows, talking of them I'm going go look for last nights primetime, it wasn't shown in the UK or if it was I couldn't find it.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a way of saying "I really hope he doesn't take me down, because then I'm screwed. But I'll pretend to make it look like I'd tap him out so 1% of him is scared".

But anyway, I really wouldn't count out Bisping. I just wouldn't really watch out for his submissions. I will go out on the limb and say that despite this huge threat, Sonnen will still shoot for takedowns, lol.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! Bisping is not going to submit Chael. COME ON. Bisping loses this fight by decision. And I'm not even a Chael fan.



marcthegame said:


> BTW is Bisping submission game even that good?


He's got a whopping 4 wins by sub, none of them after 2005 and all against low-end Brit fighters with no sub defense. I'm sure he considers his submission game good within the context of the British MMA scene, but that's not saying a lot.

Also, two of his three losses were to strong wrestlers in Rashad and Hendo.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

HexRei said:


> HAHAHAHA! Bisping is not going to submit Chael. COME ON. Bisping loses this fight by decision. And I'm not even a Chael fan.
> 
> 
> He's got a whopping 4 wins by sub, none of them after 2005 and all against low-end Brit fighters with no sub defense. I'm sure he considers his submission game good within the British MMA scene, but that's not saying a lot.
> ...


How many submissions has he attempted since 2005? 

Not very many, why? because he's not had to, Hendo beat him because he nearly knocked his head off, not because of his superior wrestling, and he lost a split decision against Evans in a higher weight class.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheCount said:


> How many submissions has he attempted since 2005?
> 
> Not very many, why? because he's not had to, Hendo beat him because he nearly knocked his head off, not because of his superior wrestling, and he lost a split decision against Evans in a higher weight class.


Your points are valid, but are actually excuses and not actual demonstration that he has the level of sub game to threaten Chael. I mean I can easily come up with a lot of reasons I haven't subbed anyone in the last few years, lol. It doesn't mean I could sub Chael.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

People also tend to forget that Evans (back then at least) was a small LHW, probably smaller than Bisping. It was a competitive fight that I actually scored for Bisping, but I don't think size had to do anything with Rashad winning.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping has not proved he has offensive BJJ whilst in the UFC that's a fact, but he defensive BJJ has looked good time and time again, i don't think it's impossible that Bisping could submit Sonnen - though admitedly it's unlikely.

Check these:

Matt Serra, black belt under Renzo Gracie, his single ufc submission win coming in March 2002 (UFC 36).
Diego Sanchez, brown belt, no submissions in the ufc.
Thiago Alves, brown belt, one submission - in his last fight at UFC 138.
Vitor Belfort, black belt under Carlson Gracie, only 2 submission wins in the ufc - Anthony Johnson and December 1997 at UFC Japan.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see Bisping subbing Chael. I'm not completely ruling it out, but when I picture it in my head I'm just like "... No."

Also, I REALLY want that rematch to happen. Soo just for the sake of thus fight... USA! USA! USA!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think sonnen has been submitted by solid bjj practitioners, bisping may not be as skilled but I wouldn't be too surprised if he pulled something off.


----------

